# Santa stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a stick done by a carver on another forum I visit. I ask if I could share it with you and he said sure. I also invited him to come to our site. I hope he will.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

like the attention to detail the folds in the clothing is good also like the transition form the topper to the shank a nicely dressed piece of work .

I always think that these type of toppers should be made with a interchangeable topper so after Christmas you can put another type of topper on the shank as once you get the shank you like I like to use it all the time by changing the topper.

But a nice piece of work and well painted


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I think the detail on this piece is incredible, it never fails to surprise me the standard of detail some craftsmen can produce! N.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very well done. I have done several Santa's never thought to add "bowl full of jelly"


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that. That's a great Santa.

Rodney


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank You Randy for telling me about this site and thank you to all for the fine comments. I love to carve wood and occasionally carve walking sticks.
I glanced through the gallery a little bit and there's some beautiful work there. this looks like a nice place to learn some things so I'll take some time and look around.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to the site Gregg. is the avatar one of you pieces ? nice work anyway

We are all hoping to learn something


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

hello, cobalt
thanks for the greetings. Yes, my avatar is a carving I did this past year. A beardless Viking/warrior in Oak.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome Gregg! That's a great carving.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad you found the site Greg. Great group of stick makers here. Look forward to your sharing. I had not seen your Viking great carving!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I can see that beeing made into a great topper for a hiking pole

Just a matter of scale


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

You're right, cobalt. I think it would make a nice topper. it would have to be scaled down quite a bit.The carving is life size.
... so many ideas and not enough time To carve them all


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The style you have carved you avatar in is akin to the style I like quite realistic and the fact you haven't painted it is good .Often torn whether to paint something or not.

But something on these lines give a shank such a individual character it stands out from the rest

your right about not having the time to try things most of us have that trouble .There's so many things to do that I enjoy I cant fit it all in


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

On this particular Piece, the skin tone, I used a 2 part wood bleach. I was real pleased with the results it gave just the right amount of contrast. I definitely will use it again.
I thinks some carvings can really be enhanced with paint or a little color/stain... but it can be very tricky to get it right. I have gotten it wrong many times.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have played aroud with artist inks mixed with varnish to try and get tints . it does enhace the wood when it works it does take some time to get it right it all depends on the colour ofthe wood you use . spend a lot of time testing bits and the other problem is repeating the same process dosnt take much to get it wrong


----------

